# scary and nice



## er111a (Feb 18, 2008)

image #1 






image #2


tell me what you think of both of them


----------



## nealjpage (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I don't know what I'm looking at in the first one.  What's scary about it?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i think its a plant near grass?


----------



## Tomas Gun (Feb 18, 2008)

Its a spider.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

you just gave me the willies!!!!!!  

i dont see the spider and i dont care to either!

edit: i dont know why i did, but i searched until i found it. ack. i got the willies again and now i feel like they are crawling all over me. ugh. but thats fine. you should do something to make the spider stand out.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> you just gave me the willies!!!!!!
> 
> i dont see the spider and i dont care to either!
> 
> edit: i dont know why i did, but i searched until i found it. ack. i got the willies again and now i feel like they are crawling all over me. ugh. but thats fine. *you should do something to make the spider stand out.*



Agreed.  Your subject is blending too much into the background.


----------



## er111a (Feb 18, 2008)

what can I do to make it stand out more


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i cant go back and look at it because im too scared (lame, i know) but you might try cropping it around the spider with less grass around it??


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Was this shot in color and converted?


----------



## er111a (Feb 18, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Was this shot in color and converted?


yes it was


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Did it stand out more in color?  I tried using some adjustment layers and such, but I can't really make the spider stand out that much.


----------



## er111a (Feb 18, 2008)

here is the oringinal


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe a new title like _Camoflouge..._


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I can definitely see it better now!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't convert the spider pic.
Conversion makes you totally lose it. (Not your marbles !!! :shock: Only the spider among the grass, of course!!! :idea: ) 
Even after I had _read_ there was a spider to be seen I could not see it in the black&white photo.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 18, 2008)

Huh, I immediately noticed the spider in the first one. Maybe I just got good eyes, HAHA.


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 18, 2008)

er111a said:


> here is the oringinal




hey..
i think the first spider pic has something to offer..and i liked it.
i took the liberty of editing the two togeather.
i think what came out was pretty cool.
can i post it? i know your thing says it ok to edit your pics but i dont want to post what i did unless i ask first.. soo what do you say?


----------



## er111a (Feb 19, 2008)

you can go right a head 
I would love to see it


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 19, 2008)

er111a said:


> you can go right a head
> I would love to see it



cool here it is.
looking at it this morning i think it needs a little bit more touch up for it to be just what i wanted.. but here is what i did last night.




i was trying to make it creepy in a silly horror movie sort of way


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

why do i keep coming back to this thread!???????????????????

the above post looks the best so far, IMO


----------



## er111a (Feb 19, 2008)

that is alsome you make that with photoshop


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

I would lighten the contrast or exposure a little bit but other than that, that is the best one yet!


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 19, 2008)

er111a said:


> that is alsome you make that with photoshop


yep.


----------



## crystal_lynn (Feb 21, 2008)

Yuck on the sdider photo, although the recoloring is much better.  I really like the second, it is peaceful.


----------

